# Ketones -___-



## LittleMagik (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay this is weird. Need a tad bit of guidance.

For 2 weeks my son has been having ketones in the morning, the highest they've been is 1.9 and the lowest has been 0.5.

I felt a little off one week but that was about it.
My son was showing no signs of being ill and he has been himself.

Is this something to worry about as the ketones go by lunchtime (_3 hours after breakfast_)?


----------



## Copepod (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Little Magik 

If a situation like that has been going on for 2 weeks, you really should have contacted your DSN by now. I appreciate that a weekend makes it difficult, but please make contact on Monday. DSNs aren't just for trouble shooting - they're also there to educate you so you can manage situations by yourself in the future.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 4, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Hi Little Magik
> 
> If a situation like that has been going on for 2 weeks, you really should have contacted your DSN by now. I appreciate that a weekend makes it difficult, but please make contact on Monday. DSNs aren't just for trouble shooting - they're also there to educate you so you can manage situations by yourself in the future.


 
Just for future reference, is that level of ketones a sign of a problem or would you expect some ketones present due to fasting and maybe dehydration ?

I've never had an issue with them, so I'm shamefully ignorant even after 34 years 

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Feb 4, 2012)

Levels for concern depend on individual circumstances - that's why Little Magik needs to talk to her DSN about her son's situation.


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi LittleMagik

Sorry to hear about your son, that is very puzzling. Can I ask what BS he is having with those keytone levels, and how he is generally?

If he is high with them, and then they are coming down at same time as keytones, then something weird is happening overnight, perhaps with Long Acting insulin?

If he has good BS levels with keytones it may be some sort of virus but to be honest I have no idea, other than dehydration, what else it could be. 

Afraid this is one for the DSN as soon as you can get hold of one, and if yours is no use, and this continues a trip to A&E one morning ( when keytones still there ) may be called for. 

Don't mean to frighten you, and it is probably something minor causing it, but two weeks of keytones needs investigating for peace of mind if nothing else.

Hope you can get to bottom of this soon, and little one is feeling OK. Let us know how you get on Xx


----------



## LittleMagik (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks.

His blood has been in between 6 and 10 in the mornings.
He has drinks before i go bed and in the middle of the night.
Usually around 3:30am he is low (he is usually 3.6)


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 5, 2012)

I do think you need to speak with DSN just in case, however given his age and going for such a long spell without food due to earlier nights for the little ones, our DSN has mentioned to us before that it would not be unusual in a normal non D child to have ketones by morning. Don't know if this has any findings to back it up etc which is why I urge you to chek with your sons team. Hopefully it is nothing to worry about. Let us know how he gets on


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 5, 2012)

If he's low in the night, it would suggest a tweak of his basal is needed, possibly offset by some tweaking of his bolus to prevent spikes. But it must be flippin complicated when at that age they just want to run around screaming, followed by a bout of nothing, then back to runngin again.

Deffo need the DSN to talk it through with and come up with a slightly altered regime. Best of luck. 

Rob


----------



## fencesitter (Feb 6, 2012)

I just wanted to add that I think it's impressive that you even knew your son had ketones. We have only ever tested for them with high blood sugars, so with numbers between 6 and 10 in the morning I wouldn't have thought to look. Am I missing something here - are there other circumstances when we should be testing? Thanks


----------



## LittleMagik (Feb 6, 2012)

I tested my sons ketones when I was ill because of seeing if he was ill because he had ketones I was testing for them everytime I test his blood, I started seeing the pattern of only having ketones in the morning so I test everytime morning now even if his sugar is normal.

Yes rob it can be very complicated, he has a lot of tantrums when it comes to injecting him lol


----------



## LittleMagik (Feb 8, 2012)

Got to take my son to the diabetes nurse tomorrow to sort out his ratios and stuff.


----------



## margie (Feb 8, 2012)

Good Luck - hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Hope all goes well at the appointment LittleMagik  Let us know how you get on!


----------

